# Wago PFC 100/200 mit CODESYS Control for PFC SL Erfahrungen



## elmoklemme (29 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wir würden gerne eine kleinere Automatisierungslösung für einen Landwirt mit PFC 100 oder PFC 200 und der Codesys 3 Laufzeit realisieren.
Der Grund ist, dass dessen Sohn die Anlage im Anschluss betreuen soll und damit die Kosten für die eCockpit Lizenz entfallen würden.

Hat jemand hierzu Erfahrungen? Funktioniert das problemlos? Wo liegen die Nachteile? 
Danke euch!

Gruß Elmoklemme


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

Da einzige, was bei Codesys mich hin- und wieder nervt, sind die Bibliotheken bei Updates.
Also das Projekt zusammen mit der passenden Entwicklungsumgebung übergeben.
Vielleicht sogar in einer fertig konfigurierten VM.
Ne Windows-Lizenz für die VM ist deutlich günstiger als eCockpit.

Eine andere Alternative wäre vielleicht ein PFC100-Starterkit ...


----------



## elmoklemme (29 August 2022)

Hallo Blockmove,

danke für dein Feedback. Kannst du das mit den Bibliotheken kurz genauer schildern? Gibt es da Änderungen, die das bestehende Projekt beeinflussen? Prinzipiell müsste kein Codesys Update gemacht werden. Es gibt erst mal nur das eine Projekt für den Betreiber, aber klar, eine VM könnte trotzdem Sinn machen.
Beim Starterkit ist eben nur der ECO Controller dabei und der ist ja in der Anzahl der anreibaren Module beschränkt. Andererseits sind es so wenig EA-Karten, dass ein Busankoppler keinen Sinn machen würde.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> 
> danke für dein Feedback. Kannst du das mit den Bibliotheken kurz genauer schildern? Gibt es da Änderungen, die das bestehende Projekt beeinflussen? Prinzipiell müsste kein Codesys Update gemacht werden. Es gibt erst mal nur das eine Projekt für den Betreiber, aber klar, eine VM könnte trotzdem Sinn machen.
> Beim Starterkit ist eben nur der ECO Controller dabei und der ist ja in der Anzahl der anreibaren Module beschränkt. Andererseits sind es so wenig EA-Karten, dass ein Busankoppler keinen Sinn machen würde.


Wenn man eine neue Codesys-Version installiert, dann sind da auch die aktuellen Bibliotheken dabei.
Öffnet man ein Projekt, dann gibt's halt ne Meldung ... und das kann etwas zur Verwirrung führen.
Wenn man es weiß, dann ist das alles kein Thema.
Je nach Kenntnissen des Betreibers, kann da ne fertige VM die Sache erleichtern.


----------



## KLM (29 August 2022)

Oder den CC100 Controller. Den kannst Du direkt mit der nativen CODESYS 3.5 programmieren ohne Firmware von CODESYS. Dann hast Du gar keine Kosten für Software.


----------



## elmoklemme (29 August 2022)

Den CC100 habe ich auch auf dem Schirm, leider zu wenige IO onboard.


----------



## KLM (30 August 2022)

Weitere IOs per Koppler?


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 August 2022)

Ich kenne die Preise jetzt nicht, aber falls der PFC noch nicht vorhanden ist könnte ein Starterpaket eine Alternative sein. Es sei denn es gibt da Beschränkungen was den Weiterverkauf der Hardware angeht.


----------



## elmoklemme (30 August 2022)

Ob ich jetzt den Koppler kaufe, oder 100€ für die Codesys Runtime ausgebe ist egal. Aber der Platz ist knapp und die paar IO rechtfertigen eigentlich keinen Koppler.


----------



## elmoklemme (30 August 2022)

Wie gesagt, beim Starterkit ist der Controller untauglich. Den müsste man tatsächlich wieder verkaufen. Das hatte ich aber alles schon auf dem Schirm. Meine Frage bezog sich eigentlich nur auf Probleme, Besonderheiten bei der Codesys RT für die PFC. In der Richtung wie es Blockmove beantwortet hat. Also falls da jemand noch was weiß, gerne her damit.


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 August 2022)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, beim Starterkit ist der Controller untauglich. Den müsste man tatsächlich wieder verkaufen. Das hatte ich aber alles schon auf dem Schirm. Meine Frage bezog sich eigentlich nur auf Probleme, Besonderheiten bei der Codesys RT für die PFC. In der Richtung wie es Blockmove beantwortet hat. Also falls da jemand noch was weiß, gerne her damit.


Wieso ist der untauglich? Das ist doch genau der Controller den Ihr einsetzen wollt.
Nachtrag: Im Vorteil ist wer lesen kann, habs gefunden.


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 August 2022)

Der ECO kann doch 64 Module und mit Verlängerung 250, reicht das nicht?
Übrigens können die nicht ECO PFC100 auch nicht mehr.


----------



## elmoklemme (30 August 2022)

OK, jetzt liegt der Fehler echt bei mir. Hatte noch nie einen normalen PFC 100 Eco im Einsatz. Aber einen PFC 200 Eco mit Fernwerktechnik. Und der kann nur 4 Module anreihen. Bin jetzt blind davon ausgegangen, das das bei allen ECO so ist. Man lernt nie aus...


----------



## holgermaik (31 August 2022)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Wo liegen die Nachteile?


Solange du nur normale IO verwendest -> kein Problem.
Bei Spezialklemmen hast du halt die FB's von Wago nicht zur Verfügung und musst alles selber programmieren.


----------

